# Bessacarr E769 Entry door light



## gemmerson (May 1, 2005)

Hope someone can help, we have a E769 and there is an interior light at hab entry door which has a mind of its own. When parked up its ok, switches on and off when it meant to etc. However when i am driving it comes on and stays on, if i switch it off, it will come again after 10 mins or so. I thought it maybe picked up a voltage drop if a door opened or something but it just comes on.

There is a good chance of course there is a fault but just in case there is something quirky with this vans control panel thought i would ask.

Thanks

George


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In my considered opinion I think it has a fault somewhere, bloody odd one though.

After mulling it over it's deffo got a fault

After seriously giving it more thought, I can't think what would cause that to happen.


----------

